# Crazy Martin VTOL from 1950



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

www.inpayne.com/models/planes/martin262.html










Great, suddenly images won't post?

Anyhoo, this is second in Fantastic Plastic's series of crazy 1950 convoy fighter proposals. This one would be mounted on an elevating platform and launch vertically.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is a wacky looking plane. Looks like it could have been in Sky Captain. I could see the page after changing the link to your website, rather than from your HD.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well that was stupid of me. :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bump!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice - looks like it's ready for Blue Angels action!


----------

